

Visual Studio fraud - nathanscott
https://skitch.com/natesampo/8rp2w/introducing-the-new-developer-experience-the-visual-studio-blog-site-home-msdn-blogs
How can there be a serious development tool without line numbers in the demo?<p>Seriously, who is this targeted at?  Because it can't be developers.
======
madgnome
Tools > Options > Text Editor > All Languages > Display Line numbers...

------
mooism2
What do you mean, "fraud"?

~~~
nathanscott
To post screenshots of a developer tool without including line numbers is just
plain deceptive

~~~
mooism2
The developer tool can be configured to not display line numbers (and who
knows, maybe it comes configured that way by default), so how are the
screenshots deceptive?

------
EdiX
Umh... I always hide the line numbers column. Why is it useful?

------
f4stjack
dude, even if there WERE line numbers it still looks ugly...

